# Bunny season



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

It's right around the corner. Can't wait to get out after them this year.


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

It should be a great year as they have had at least 3 litters around our place, if not four. All the farmers are also saying how many they're seeing compared to normal years. Looks like the pheasant did fairly well reproducing, too.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Pheasants and rabbits. Could life be any better? I am fiending to get out there. A month and a half!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The Brittany pup is just over a year old , can't wait to see how he does this year. He's still into pointing mice, sparrows, robins and whatever else he catches wind of, but he did have a few nice points on birds late last season. If he gets good, he'll get a trip to South Dakota in a couple years !!


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

My beagle pup got his first run at a rabbit when he jumped into a brush pile the other day. Bout 8! Scattered out of it. Pretty funny to that first time "squeal" of a beagles first run. Lol


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My three are ready to go. Im still training my pup, her parents are doing a good job helping out in that area. Im ready for the nursery, you ready hookedupFishon?


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

You better believe it!


----------

